# We should be a playoff team next year



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

With a lineup of

Telfair/Blake/Jack
Webster/Dixon
Morrison/Miles/TLaw/(Victor)
Randolph/Victor/(Skinner)
Ratliff/Skinner

we should definately compete for the 6-8 places.. And if we are lucky- we'll be able to sign Joel. And if not- I hope nash will be smart enough to use our MLE on a quality player.
Damn I hope Nash's not going to screw anything.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Ed O said:


>


?? :laugh:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


>



It's about time someone said this? :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

"CUCKOO! CUCKOO!"

PBf


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

PhilK said:


> With a lineup of
> 
> Telfair/Blake/Jack
> Webster/Dixon
> ...


Ladies and gentleman, it's Bizarro-Mixum.

-Pop


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Could you please stop talking in codes?
tnxalot.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

PhilK said:


> Could you please stop talking in codes?
> tnxalot.


I thought the cuckoo-clock was pretty obvious.

I admire your optimism, though.

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PhilK said:


> Could you please stop talking in codes?
> tnxalot.


 It is a very bold and somewhat extreme prediction. Mixum would make statement to the other extreme (worst team in history, Blazers won't win a game next year ect)

Bizzaro . . . that was a bit of Dennis Miller type reference from the Seinfeld show where bizarro meant your opposite.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Bizzaro . . . that was a bit of Dennis Miller type reference from the Seinfeld show where bizarro meant your opposite.


It goes back to Superman, I believe, where there was a "Bizarro world" where things were messed up, and there was a Superman-type guy who was made of polygons and was evil... iirc.

The cuckoo clock indicates the Blazers making the playoffs next year is an insane position to take. That team would be lucky to win 30 games. That might be an improvement over the past couple of years, but it wouldn't sniff the playoffs.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> The cuckoo clock indicates the Blazers making the playoffs next year is an insane position to take. That team would be lucky to win 30 games. That might be an improvement over the past couple of years, but it wouldn't sniff the playoffs.
> 
> Ed O.


Upon listening to Nash during last night's CSMN, I'm now inclined to agree with you, Ed. Reluctantly, but honestly.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

ABM said:


> Upon listening to Nash during last night's CSMN, I'm now inclined to agree with you, Ed. Reluctantly, but honestly.


No improvement possible?

gatorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Unless Morrison has a Carmelo Anthony type rookie year, this team ain't making the playoffs.

Or Webster goes nuts next year. Or Telfair gets a lot better (or Jack).

Now, assuming Paul changes his view on things, if they make a few trades and tinker with the the lineup (who knows) and keep their pick and most of their "core" (telfair, jack, outlaw, veektor & joel?) and still get a decent "star" in return (Pierce? haha, thats funny..er..) nothings impossible.

but that team you listed? not possible.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> No improvement possible?
> 
> gatorpops



Not until the summer of 2007


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Hap said:


> Unless Morrison has a Carmelo Anthony type rookie year, this team ain't making the playoffs.


Or unless the Blazers put together a Pierce, McGrady or Ray Allen trade.

Morrison will be a Blazer only if Zach is traded, they could never be successful together since neither is capable of playing effective defense in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The last thing this team needs to do next year is make the playoffs. Of all the years, next year would not be the year. We need to try and aquire Oden. HE ans only HE is a difference maker that will put this franchise back where it should be, which is contending.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Two Things...

Telfair will not start for this team next year. 
We will not make the playoff baring a monster trade and a great draft pick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Or unless the Blazers put together a Pierce, McGrady or Ray Allen trade.
> 
> Morrison will be a Blazer only if Zach is traded, they could never be successful together since neither is capable of playing effective defense in the NBA.


so Morrison can never play effective defense in the NBA? 

hm, seems that his defense is no worse than Darius's, and at least he tries to improve his game.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> hm, seems that his defense is no worse than Darius's, and at least he tries to improve his game.


Darius is a good defender at the NBA level. Morrison is a poor defender at the collegiate level. Darius has improved his game over the years (specifically his jump shot).

I like Morrison, so I'm not trying to bash him. But that's a bad comparison.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Darius is a good defender at the NBA level. Morrison is a poor defender at the collegiate level. Darius has improved his game over the years (specifically his jump shot).
> 
> I like Morrison, so I'm not trying to bash him. But that's a bad comparison.


Im not sure if Darius is a 'good' defender at the NBA level. he's an adequate defender. Morrison, while not great, at least has improved his defense. I think the comparison is good, because Darius hasn't really improved a lot in 6 seasons (or 5?) and still loafs it on the court.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> Im not sure if Darius is a 'good' defender at the NBA level. he's an adequate defender. Morrison, while not great, at least has improved his defense. I think the comparison is good, because Darius hasn't really improved a lot in 6 seasons (or 5?) and still loafs it on the court.


Whether either or neither has improved has little to do with defensive capabilities. Miles is capable of guarding players at three positions in the NBA, while Morrison can barely guard one position in the NCAAs.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> hm, seems that his defense is no worse than Darius's, and at least he tries to improve his game.


That's pretty funny. I thought you actually watched games. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Whether either or neither has improved has little to do with defensive capabilities. Miles is capable of guarding players at three positions in the NBA, while Morrison can barely guard one position in the NCAAs.
> 
> Ed O.


big deal, I don't give a crap if Miles is capable. he doesn't. 

I never said that Morrison was a great defender, or that Darius didn't play defense, but that it's not like Darius is burning up the league with his defense.



Fork said:


> That's pretty funny. I thought you actually watched games. I guess I was wrong.


Adam has improved his defense, and a lot of it is the same reason why Telfair doesn't play great D or Webster doesn't. he's never had to. But now that he has to, he actually has improved his defense.

Will be be a "shut down defender"? Nope, but I'd take a player like Morrison over a great defender with no game otherwise (and the chances of getting a player with both an equally good defensive and offensive game are pretty much nill at this point). Especially in a system where we're void of take over the game talent.

I could understand if Miles was giving 100% (hell, 75%) effort every game. His defense is bad because he's lazy and doesn't seem to care. Morrisons defense is because he's not made to do it, not because he doesn't want to try to do it. To me, thats a big difference. 

At his best, Darius would be a better defender. But is he at his best? Nope, Darius ain't. I'm comparing how the two actually play, not how they should. And sadly, Darius ain't exactly a defensive (or offensive) star. He doesn't have the fire in his belly to be either.

Adam at least does (and it's not like Adam is a 5'7" Earl Boykins "I have to work hard to make it in the NBA or I'm just a 5'7" shrimp").


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Hap said:


> Unless Morrison has a Carmelo Anthony type rookie year, this team ain't making the playoffs.
> 
> Or Webster goes nuts next year. Or Telfair gets a lot better (or Jack).
> 
> ...


Last time Martell got significant gametime- He got into the league highlights with his sweet fingerole, and hot stroke. When he gets some confidence (hopefully by the time next year starts), he'll be a 20PPG player. 

I believe that next year, unlike the years past- we'll get a rookie who can contribute right away (Reddick- outside shot banker, Gay- Penetration and kickout for martell, juan, Morrison, not Aldridge and not Bargnani- who might be more beneficial in the long run- but not straight away)- And we'll be upgraded a lot. I mean, this team, if you think about it- didn't actually got any significant upgrade from the last 3 or more drafts. While other teams- when drafted the right player- elevated their game immensely.

We almost started competing for playoffs this year- after this 5 game run (not long ago)- and if we won vs Dallas- which wasn't that far, and had Darius and Joel healthy, I think, we could have definately competed for the 1st place in our devision. I don't see any reason for us not becoming the next year's NOK- If those things actually come together. You're really underestimating- I believe in Nate.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Morrison is a terrible defender. Half the time he is the last player back on defense, and this is a Gonzaga team with JP Batista's slow butt. 

That said his offensive skills are phenominal.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

if healthy there's no reason we can't be .500 next year. we have the talent right now to be. big if of course.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adam's not the greatest defender, I'll admit that...

But, he not a horrible defender either, and anyone who uses it as an excuse to take away from his game is just grasping at straws because they don't like the guy, or don't want us to draft him....

Adam's offensive arsenal makes up for his average defense anyways and its not like it would be the first time that a player was drafted highly because he was a great offensive player and not the best on defense...guys like Reggie Miller and Alex English (and many more) have had hall of fame careers without ever playing defense...Would you not want to have one of those guys on your team?....


and who said a player won't improve on defense?....Is it unfathomable to think that a player could actually get better at defense?....(this to the same people who said he wasn't going to be effective in the NBA because he couldn't even hit a college 3....now he's shooting a higher 3 point % than Redick)...This isn't a Darius Miles type player who is what he is and doesn't give **** about the game of basketball, just collects the checks....

Adam has more competitive fire and drive to win in his pinky toe than Darius Miles could ever dream of having...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Adam's not the greatest defender, I'll admit that...
> 
> But, he not a horrible defender either, and anyone who uses it as an excuse to take away from his game is just grasping at straws because they don't like the guy, or don't want us to draft him....
> 
> ...


 Not that your opinion would be bias or anything. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Not that your opinion would be bias or anything. :biggrin:


Not that everyone who posts here doesn't have a biased opinion on virtually everthing they post about... :biggrin:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Quit it. Stop. Ow, it hurts to laugh this hard.

We will be the same as this year - next year - 20-30 wins will be it. And I'm hoping for 20 or less. I want to see each player improve - but not at the expense of acquiring a high draft pick again. We need better talent on this team, folks. We're not going to get it by making the playoffs and picking in the twenties. That's partly what got us to this point. We need a home run draft and then we need these other 5 guys 1st rounders to pan out and contribute.

I hope we're competitive each and every night - until 2 minutes to go and then I hope we tank every game.

We'll also be drafting big men. Maybe Morrison, but probably not. Remember, Joel might be walking away in 5 months.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> ... We need a home run draft ...


And....

"We need to get rid of the veterans"
"We need to get rid of the young guys"
"We need to get rid of everyone"
etc, etc
  


I just think we need to have 5 dedicated guys who are focused and play well together. Start with that and then build onto it. Once you do that, the playoffs are not far off. :cheers:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe on NBA Jam with Randolph and Miles representing.

Otherwise, HEY'll no. 

Several things would have to come together, including:

- Morrison's game turns out to be eventual HOF type of stuff. He learns on the fly, his defense improves, and his shooting is ridiculous. He scores 20+ points a game.
- Randolph is finally relieved inside. He becomes a bruiser, getting the same type of numbers that he did when defenses had to focus on Wallace and Bonzi.
- Either Jack or Telfair become the point guard of the future.
- Blake's outside shooting and defense is the sparkplug off the bench.
- Martell Webster dominates the summer league and comes into camp like Lebron in that Powerade commercial. He scores 9 points a game and spells Morrison when he's not shooting.
- Travis Outlaw wins most improved player award by taking the ball to the basket and drawing fouls. Because defenses don't know what to do when he gets it on the perimeter, they back off and he hits the open jumper consistently. 15ppg.

Everyone is healthy.

_________________

The names have been kept the same, but everything else is fictional.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry but Martell Websta is a 22PPG machine. Thank you.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Im sorry bro but i got to say it ur nucking futs.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I miss Speed.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

southnc said:


> And....
> 
> "We need to get rid of the veterans"
> "We need to get rid of the young guys"
> ...


You took my quote out of context. I agree we need a top 8 players who contribute and play together. But, only 5 are on the court at once.

I never said what you have in quotation marks above, nor do I believe it to be true.

Try reading comprehension 101.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

PhilK said:


> Sorry but Martell Websta is a 22PPG machine. Thank you.


What did I mother****ing Told ya ha????? ha?? you basketball geniuses??

Next year- we're first at northwest- and all your pasimism's in my ***.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

...its about as likely as me hitting powerball.


your BEYOND optimism. Honestly, im really questioning your intelligence.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> ...its about as likely as me hitting powerball.
> 
> 
> your BEYOND optimism. Honestly, im really questioning your intelligence.


It's sport baby. If you want accurate science- you quit and go somewhere else.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the odds are against us making the playoffs next year, but I don't think it's insane. We're on track to win about 30 games this season- it takes about 41 games to make the playoffs. It's not unheard of to improve by 10 games with an impact player or development of our players. For example, had we picked Chris Paul this year, I bet we'd hovering around the 500 mark.

I think we have a decent team, it just hasn't really played together for any length of time. Miles came back and we lost both of our centers.

I see Jack, Outlaw and perhaps Webster being much better next year.

Zach and Miles are pretty good as they are.

By the way, what would the odds be on a cuckoo type occurence., I might be interested in a friendly wager. :cheers:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> The last thing this team needs to do next year is make the playoffs. Of all the years, next year would not be the year. We need to try and aquire Oden. HE ans only HE is a difference maker that will put this franchise back where it should be, which is contending.


Do the Pistons have an "Oden" type of player? 

I do not know who this Oden kid is, or rather how he plays, but he sure is getting more hype on this board than Lebron. Is he better than Lebron or Coby? 

gatorpops


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Before we even think about playoffs we need to find a definate starting lineup. None of this constant changing merry-go-round stuff. But at this point, does anyone really know who the starters next season will be, other than Zach at PF?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I think that Blake will be at the point,webster at sg,outlaw at sf,z-bo and pf i dont know who plays center.I think we need to draft adam morrison or andrea baragani cept andrea is one ugly mofo kinda like kirelinko.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> Do the Pistons have an "Oden" type of player?
> 
> I do not know who this Oden kid is, or rather how he plays, but he sure is getting more hype on this board than Lebron. Is he better than Lebron or Coby?
> 
> gatorpops


He's supposed to be the "next real deal", and be like David Robinson. People act like getting the next big thing is a guarantee of things going great. Sure, it CAN (emphasis on can) speed things up, but it can also be totally blow out of porportion yoo.

Would be be good to get in 07? more than likely, but I hope they draft based on what they need in 06 and whats available, and not "well, lets tank so we can maybe run the risk of not being able to draft Oden in 07".


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

no way in hell is this team heading to the playoffs next year let alone 1st in the midwest - even factoring in webster ONE decent game there is nothing to suggest we will be any better next year - we were apparently going to make the playoffs this year too.....

this board is the king of knee-jerk reactions to anything - good or bad.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Hap said:


> Unless Morrison has a Carmelo Anthony type rookie year, this team ain't making the playoffs.



Is it just me or does it seem like everyone just expects us to have Morrison next year? I personally don't see us LAST at the end of this year which doesn't guarentee us Morrison by ANY means... And even if it did... there's still the lotto.... Correct? I mean, we might be lucky if we get top 3 again.

And Morrison is probably gonna end up going 1-2...

Just my 39 cents.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

PhilK said:


> What did I mother****ing Told ya ha????? ha?? you basketball geniuses??
> 
> Next year- we're first at northwest- and all your pasimism's in my ***.



Wait, did this cat just reply to his OWN message as if was someone else?

:raised_ey :raised_ey


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

OntheRocks said:


> Wait, did this cat just reply to his OWN message as if was someone else?
> 
> :raised_ey :raised_ey


Man, I've quoted the massage in which i've said Websta can score, or be, a 22PPG machine. 
Check yourself next time dawg.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

OntheRocks said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like everyone just expects us to have Morrison next year? I personally don't see us LAST at the end of this year which doesn't guarentee us Morrison by ANY means... And even if it did... there's still the lotto.... Correct? I mean, we might be lucky if we get top 3 again.
> 
> And Morrison is probably gonna end up going 1-2...
> 
> Just my 39 cents.


being last doesn't mean we'll get the 1st pick tho. And you are correct, there's a good chance they might get screwed out of the pick and Atlanta or Charlotte get him. 

I think thats a more likely chance personally. However, if you look at the picks, the team that "stand" a better chance at getting a top 3 pick ahead of Portland are realistically, Chicago (via NY), Atlanta, Charlotte and maybe Toronto (?). 

Of course, we could get screwed out of the top slots, and someone like Miwaukee could repeat as a surprise #1. 

Each have valid reasons for taking him, and valid reasons for not taking him. I'm not sure why Chicago would take him, as they are decent at SF (Deng and Nocione?) and really thin at PF (or C if you think Chandler is a PC). 

Atlanta just took Marvin, and they do have Josh Smith too. they need a PF or a C, don't they?

Toronto might take him.

Charlotte might take him, but at the same time they might take a SG or a C.

Seattle would take him. Afterall, they're even more desperate than we are.
Of course, they might all take Morrison, or might pass.

I'm just hoping if it's us and chicago, WE get the star, and they get the bust.

If we get him, I hope he's good. if anyone else gets him, I hope he sucks. 

Maybe he'll just stay another year at gonzaga.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> Maybe he'll just stay another year at gonzaga.


Maybe. But Gonzaga has a ridiculous recruiting class coming in this summer, so it's not like they'll need Morrison or anything.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Maybe. But Gonzaga has a ridiculous recruiting class coming in this summer, so it's not like they'll need Morrison or anything.


Yep and 3 very solid transfers, including an McDonals All-American...

and then in 2007 they have an even better recruiting class...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Maybe. But Gonzaga has a ridiculous recruiting class coming in this summer, so it's not like they'll need Morrison or anything.


that might be reason enough in his eyes. At least, thats my guess. 

I assume that means they should be good next year even without him? So imagine (he could be) him thinking that they'd be even better WITH him.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

PhilK said:


> Man, I've quoted the massage in which i've said Websta can score, or be, a 22PPG machine.
> Check yourself next time dawg.


Check yourself before your riggity reck thyself.

:cheers: 

WOOF


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

As others have said, there are several "stars" that would have to line up almost perfectly for the Blazers to sneak in at #8 next year. 

1.) The lottery pick the Blazers take has an immediate impact. I don't know if that'll be Adam Morrison, Gay, or LaMarcus Aldridge, but he'd have to come in and put up big numbers and not get burned too bad on D. 

2.) Solid play from the SG position. Whether it's Juan Dixon showing consistency and better defense, Martell Webster improving in a major way, or Voshon Lenard returning to his form from a a few years ago, the Blazers need someone who can reliably stroke it from the outside and not get completely torched at the other end. 

3.) Staying healthy. The Blazers have lost a lot of games recently in part because Darius Miles is out of shape coming back from injury, and both Przybilla and Ratliff have been hurt. This team will have way too narrow a margin to survive injuries. 

4.) Better team defense. There was a time when the Blazers went on a brief winning streak this season that opposing teams actually had trouble scoring. It took Khryapa being a general pain, Patterson's effort helped, and the big guys in the middle played a big role. If the guards' defense (and Zach's) could improve just a little, Portland could go back to winning games. 

Will all these things happen. Very doubtful. I'd love to see just a few of them happen, since the team would be a lot more fun to watch. But I'm looking at a couple of years of slow and perhaps negligible improvement before playoffs become a realistic possibility.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

there are 4 players in the draft that will have impact to insta-pact  

Morrison
ALdridge
Bargnani 
gay

if we get any of them it will be all good let hope we pass on drafting JJ 

my draft board:

Morrison
Bargnani
ALdridge 
Gay


----------

